# Skiptooth chain breaker..who how do you use?



## jd56 (Aug 12, 2015)

As I recall this question has been brought up before and most have mentioned they use a drive pin to break a skiptooth chain.
What about the Park Tool  CT-3?
It has been discontinued but has anyone used or use this breaker tool for this application?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 12, 2015)

*Skiptooth chain breaker*

Hey john. I had an extra standard tool so I busted the inner keeper off and works good. You just have to hold the chain down tight while you drive the pin through. Just used this last weekend. Works good for me. Rob.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 12, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Park-Tool-Screw-Type-Chain/dp/B00ZR753P8 

I just bought one of the discontinued CT-3 tools.
Hope wasn't a waste.
Rob I have a sunlit poc metal tagged breaker that broke while breaking a standard chain, that I use. It works but just wanted something that was made to do the job vs modifying one.
I appreciate your feedback though.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 12, 2015)

I have a few different ones..I just too one of my cheaper ones and broke off some "teeth" to accommodate a skip tooth chain..its kind of hack,but it works  Dont know if that exactly helps JD..?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 12, 2015)

I use a Sunlite Mini Chain Breaker with the prongs opened up a bit via a Dremel tool.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 13, 2015)

Again thanks for the mod ideas...but, no one uses or has used the CT-3 breaker? 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 13, 2015)

I've got one J.D., it works nice because the guide is adjustable. Or you can leave it loose to slide either way. It's a nice tool, you didn't waste your money


----------



## jd56 (Aug 13, 2015)

Whewwww...I was getting worried.
Thanks

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 13, 2015)

John i use my Atv@dirtbike chain breaker on a skiptooth chain @ works great!!


----------



## fattyre (Oct 31, 2015)

CT-3 kinda works.  I ground down the pin on the tool so the diameter is a little less than the chain pin.  I've gotten it stuck and bent side plates due to the pin being slightly mushroomed.   It would probably work much better with grinding off the one side.  I might try that.    Knipex plier wrench works well for pushing pins in quicker than a chain tool.  It's an expensive tool but is also super useful.    Sometimes I use knipex plier wrench and finish off with a chain tool or a punch and a bench vise.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 1, 2015)

Bought this CT-3 and works fine...thanks for responses






It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## bikeyard (Nov 1, 2015)

I have a Schwinn plier style and it works great


----------



## BLWNMNY (Nov 20, 2015)

JD, that one worked good on a skip tooth chain? Just curious, might have to get me one if that's the case.  Chris


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 20, 2015)

I like this the best.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Nov 20, 2015)

What is that? and where did you get it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 20, 2015)

This one's an old Schwinn shop tool, made by Park, it's the CT-2


----------



## bikeyard (Nov 22, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> I like this the best.





Same one I have


----------



## BLWNMNY (Nov 22, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> This one's an old Schwinn shop tool, made by Park, it's the CT-2




Thanks! I got me a Park CT-2 today, can't wait to try it out.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 23, 2015)

BLWNMNY said:


> JD, that one worked good on a skip tooth chain? Just curious, might have to get me one if that's the case.  Chris



Yes Chris...it works on the 1" pitch skiptooth chains and it it very sturdy. 
With the condition of many rusty chains it worked with ease.


It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## BLWNMNY (Nov 23, 2015)

Good to know, I just picked up a Park CT-2 yesterday. It's the same one rust junker has except newer, got a killer price on it, they are pricey. We'll see how it works out.  Chris


----------



## spencehouse (Apr 8, 2016)

BLWNMNY said:


> Good to know, I just picked up a Park CT-2 yesterday. It's the same one rust junker has except newer, got a killer price on it, they are pricey. We'll see how it works out.  Chris





Where?


----------



## bricycle (Apr 8, 2016)

...don't forget most block chains have "shouldered pins" (don't slide out).


----------



## BLWNMNY (Apr 8, 2016)

spencehouse said:


> Where?



I got it on EBay a while back.


----------



## spencehouse (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 9, 2016)

One on ebay just sold for $125?!    http://www.ebay.com/itm/152033427597?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
I don't want one that bad!


----------

